# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  «Hall of Fame – Greek Bodybuilding»

## Muscleboss

Το Hall of Fame - Greek Bodybuilding είναι γεγονός! 


Η ομάδα του Bodybuilding.gr με τιμή παρουσιάζει την αίθουσα της δόξας που περιλαμβάνει τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του ελληνικού bodybuilding. 


Κάντε κλίκ στο παρακάτω λινκ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αφιέρωμα.

Hall of Fame



ΜΒ

----------


## Levrone

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## The Rock

Ωραίος σχεδιασμός ! Λίγο περισσότερο φωτογραφικό υλικό νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται !
Πάντως παιδιά καλή δουλειά !

----------


## Polyneikos

Xωρίς να θελω να ευλογήσω τα γενεια μας πιστευω ότι στο Hall Of Fame έχει γίνει καλή δουλεια,για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι....
όσο για το υλικο πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι όσο πιο βαθια σκαλίζουμε σε βαθος χρόνου τόσο πιο δυσκολα είναι να εξασφαλιστουν καποιες φωτογραφίες,μιλάμε για καποιες εποχές που δεν υπήρχε διαδίκτυο,ψηφιακες φωτογραφικες,ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι αθλητες δεν μπορουσαν να προβλεψουν ότι γραφουν ιστορία για να αποθανατισουν τις αγωνιστικες τους παρουσίες.
Υπαρχουν και καποιοι αθλητες που αξίζουν να μπουν στο πάνθεον και θα μπουν στο προσεχες μελλον απλα πρεπει πρωτα να εξασφαλισουμε υλικο...Αναμείνατε ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ovelix

μπραβο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

είναι κατι που επιβάλετε να υπάρχει στο φορουμ, με την προσθηκη και αλλων φωτογραφιων και στοιχείων στο μελλον θα ειναι τέλειο, φορος τιμής στα ιερά τέρατα του ελληνικού ββ. 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Ωραίο αφιέρωμα!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Το εργο ηταν δυσκολο στη δημιουργια  Hall Of Fame για τους λογους ποπυ ανεφερε ο Polyneikos αλλα θα εχει και συνεχεια. Περιμενουμε τα σχολια σας!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BRAVO SAS KALI SINEXIA

----------


## crow

:03. Bowdown: 
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RAMBO

φανταστηκο!!!φοβερη δουλεια παιδια :01. Wink:

----------


## Zuki1000k6

Εξαιρετικο!!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Το Hall of Fame - Greek Bodybuilding είναι γεγονός!
> 
> 
> 
> Η ομάδα του Bodybuilding.gr με τιμή παρουσιάζει την αίθουσα της δόξας που περιλαμβάνει τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του ελληνικού bodybuilding.
> 
> 
> 
> Κάντε κλίκ στο παρακάτω λινκ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αφιέρωμα.
> ...



TAPINI MOU GNOMI OXI MONO ATHLITES ALLA KAI ATOMA POU VOITHISAN NA FTASI TO ATHLIMA MAS SE AYTO TO EPIPEDO.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

ευγε!καλη κινηση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: για το FORUM

----------


## Paco

Συγχαρητηρια παιδια,πολύ καλή η κίνηση σας να γίνει μια τετοια αναφορά στο πάνθεον του Ελληνικου bbing !!Συμφωνω απόλυτα με τους αθλητες αυτούς . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## korasanis

πολυ ωραιο παιδια.καιρος ειναι ολοι αυτοι που το αξιζουν και εχουν δωσει πολλα στο ελληνικο β.βν να παρουν μια ηθικη επιβραβευση!!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## stelios30

ωραια ιδεα παιδια να γνωρισουν και οι πιο νεοι τους παλιοτερους και οι παλιοτεροι να θυμιθουν!

----------


## Muscleboss

> TAPINI MOU GNOMI OXI MONO ATHLITES ALLA KAI ATOMA POU VOITHISAN NA FTASI TO ATHLIMA MAS SE AYTO TO EPIPEDO.


Διονύση δε ξέρω αν εννοείς οτι πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουμε και άτομα που δεν ήταν αθλητές στο HoF. Δεκτές όλες οι γνώμες και να τις εξετάσουμε. Απλά, από όσο γνωρίζω, στα HoF μπαίνουν πάντα άτομα που υπήρξαν έστω για λίγο αθλητές (αυτο σύμφωνα με το διεθνή ορισμό του Hall of Fame).

ΜΒ

----------


## KontorinisMD

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά! Πολύ καλή δουλειά! Έλειπε κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω. Ελπίζω με τον καιρό να προστεθούν περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτογραφικό υλικό για αυτούς τους αθλητές αλλά και να εξετάσετε ποιοί ακόμη χωράνε στο Πανθεον του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding!
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

H προταση μου είναι για 2 ονόματα,σε συζητηση που έχω κανει με αρκετα άτομα,ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατης και ο Γιαννης Κουκος είναι 2 άνθρωποι που έδωσαν πολλά και την δεκαετία του 70 είχαν σταθερες παρουσίες σε Ελλάδα και Ευρωπη.Ταπεινη μου γνωμη είναι ότι πρεπει να είναι στο πάνθεον,η αντικειμενικη δυσκολία είναι να βρεθει φωτογραφικό υλικό από αυτους τους αθλητες ..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα είναι τα πρωτα ονόματα που είχα επισημάνει κώστα γιατι αυτοί μου ερχόταν εντονα στο μυαλό σαν παλιοι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giwrgaros

μπραβο παιδια πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα...για να 8υμουνται οι παλιοι και να μα8αινουν οι νεοι....!!!

----------


## James

Το Hall Of Fame τα σπαει.ΕΙδα φωτογραφίες που δεν τις είχα ξαναδει,όπως και πληροφορίες για αθλητες που αφησαν το στίγμα τους.Μπραβο.   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nicksigalas

Μπραβο παιδια,πολύ καλό το αφιερωμα που κανατε,να μην ξεχναμε καποιους θρυλους του αθληματος που αγαπαμε... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Με την ελευση του καινουργιου ετους θα υπάρξουν προσθηκες υλικου στα υπαρχοντα ατομα στο Hall Of Fame καθως και θα προστεθουν καποιοι αθλητες ακομα,,,Αναμείνατε...

----------


## Paco

Αναμενουμε καινουργιες φωτογραφίες λοιπον με το καινουργιο έτος .. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

*Hall of Famers - Σπύρος Μουρνάζος και Γιάννης Κούκος*
*(1/7/2010)*


Το ελληνικό bbing του '70 και του '80, συναντήθηκε ξανά μετά από 30 χρόνια για μια προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο του Μπουρνάζου. 61 ετών ο Γιάννης και 54 ετών ο Σπύρος. 

Προσέξτε τα βλέμματα των 2 αθλητών οταν προπονούνται...... είμαι βέβαιος οτι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που νιώθει ρίγος......

 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Φοβερος ο Μπουρναζος,πολυ καλες οι φωτο Πανο,μπραβο  :01. Wink:

----------


## veteran29

bravo Πανο...και μονο που καθε μερα βρισκομαι κ γυμναζομαι στον ιδιο χωρο με τα σπουδαια αυτα ατομα με γεμιζει ενθουσιασμο κ θεληση.(δωσε μας και αλλες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1)
 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Respect.τίποτα αλλο.Veteran-Πανο σε ζηλευω που γυμναζεσαι στο γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου,μεγαλο κίνητρο,πόσοι αθλητες εχουν περασει από εκει μεσα !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έχω πάθει πλάκα έχω συγκινηθεί βλέποντας αυτές τις φωτο , γιατι όπως έχω ξαναπεί και ο γιάννης ο κούκος ήταν απο τους ανθρώπους που θαύμαζα και εκτιμούσα , σαν αθλητή αλλα και σαν άνθρωπο πάντα χαμηλού προφίλ και συμπαθής .

ο σπύρος τό είπε και τόκανε έχει επαφή με όλους τούς παλιούς αθλητές και κανονίζουν συναντήσεις , εχω κάνει και γω προπόνηση στο συγκεκριμένο γυμναστήριο πρίν πολλα χρόνια , αλλα η προπόνηση με τον σπύρο ήταν η μεγαλύτερη έμπνευση με τον θρύλο του ελληνικού ββ :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## veteran29

> Respect.τίποτα αλλο.Veteran-Πανο σε ζηλευω που γυμναζεσαι στο γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου,μεγαλο κίνητρο,πόσοι αθλητες εχουν περασει από εκει μεσα !!


respect. τα ειπες ολα! :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο ρεπανο συγκινηθηκα μου θυμισες τα πρωτα μου χρονια.ηταν τα προτυπα μου. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## kafros gate 7

καλα 54 ο ενας και 61 ο αλλος και ειναι ετσι...ενταξει τι να πεις απλα respect!!!
ρε παιδια να ρωτησω που ειναι το γυμναστηριο του μπουρναζου???

----------


## veteran29

πατησιων κ τροιας κυψελη.ανοιχτο απο 1000-βραδυ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> καλα 54 ο ενας και 61 ο αλλος και ειναι ετσι...ενταξει τι να πεις απλα respect!!!


+1  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: δεν υπαρχουν λογια για τετοιους αθλητες

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## efklidis oyst

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο επόμενος Hall of Famer Που ανακοινωνεται είναι ο Γιαννης Κωστογλακης !
Θηριωδης αθλητης,αγωνιζόταν από τους πρωτες αγωνες στην Ελλαδα,μεσουρανησε την δεκαετία του 1970 με παρα πολλες συμμετοχες,πολλα Μr Ελλας αλλα και διεθνες διακρίσεις.
Ισως η καλύτερη του στιγμη όταν βγηκε Μρ Μεσόγειος το 1972,ο πρωτος διεθνης τίτλος για Ελληνα αθλητη!

*Κωστογλάκης Γιάννης*

----------


## Muscleboss

Όσοι ζήσαν τα χρόνια του ελληνικού bbing γνωρίζουν τη σημασία και το μέγεθος αυτού του αθλητή που στιγμάτισε το άθλημα. 

Πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή του, προσέκλυσε νέο κόσμο στο άθλημα, μεταξύ αυτών κ το Σπύρος Μπουρνάζο, και του ταιριάζει απόλυτα μια θέση στο Hall of Fame.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο 10ος αθλητής που κοσμεί πλέον το Hall of Fame, είναι ο Τάσος Μώρος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένας από τους 3 σημαντικότερους αθλητές της δεκαετίας του '80.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mπραβο Πανο,αναμφισβητητα ο Μωρος ανήκει στην ελιτ,παρα πολλες συμμετοχες,μεγαλη πορεία :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*⏩⏩⏩ Νέες Προσθήκες το 2022 στο Ηall of Fame !! ⏪⏪⏪


Έχουμε την τιμή να εισαγάγουμε  τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό και τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη !*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η λίστα μεγαλώνει και προσθέτονται πραγματικα αξιόλογα άτομα που έχουν αφήσει το στίγμα τους στο άθλημα μας

----------


## Levrone

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *⏩⏩⏩ Νέες Προσθήκες το 2022 στο Ηall of Fame !! ⏪⏪⏪
> 
> 
> Έχουμε την τιμή να εισαγάγουμε  τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό και τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη !*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138068
> 
> 
> ...


Αναμφισβήτητες οι 2 προσθήκες των Μιχάλη και Μανώλη, IFBB Pros και οι δύο με μεγάλες συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Τεράστια κεφάλαια και οι δύο αθλητές στο σιδερένιο άθλημα, ο καθένας με πορεία που θα την ζήλευαν πολλοί αθλητές, η προσθήκη στο HoF ήταν αναμενόμενη με τόσες διακρίσεις  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι Αξιοι κ οι δυο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*«Hall of Fame – Greek Bodybuilding»

*
*Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουμε την εξέλιξη και προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης του θεσμού του Hall of Fame του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding.*


*Μια σύντομη αναδρομή της 1ης έκδοσης του Hall Of Fame :

*Ξεκίνησε ως ιδέα από τα μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr το 2008 , καθώς δεν υπήρχε κάποιος φορέας που να έχει θεσπίσει ένα θεσμό όπως συμβαίνει παγκοσμίως σε όλα τα αθλήματα (και όχι μόνο) ώστε να τιμηθούν οι άνθρωποι που διακρίθηκαν και προσέφεραν στο Ελληνικό Bodybuilding. Κάνοντας μια άτυπη δημοσκόπηση σε ανθρώπους που έχουν ζήσει το Bodybuilding σε όλη του την πορεία, μετά από περίπου ένα χρόνο, τo 2009, είχαν προκριθεί και ανακοινώθηκαν δέκα (10 ) αθλητές - κάτι που δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολο μιας και οι γνώμες δεν είχαν πλήρη ταύτιση πάντα.
Μετά την πρόσφατη προσθήκη το 2022 των Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανού και Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη με σκοπό να επαναφέρουμε το HoF, αντιμετωπίσαμε μερικά ζητήματα (διαβάζοντας με προσοχή και επιμέλεια τις απόψεις των αναγνωστών) καταλήγοντας ότι πρέπει το HoF να είναι πιο "δομημένο" , σύμφωνα με τα διεθνή πρότυπα.
*
Η διαδικασία από εδώ και στο εξής θα διεξάγεται μέσω ενός πρωτοκόλλου ώστε να υπάρχει μια αξιοπιστία, σοβαρή προσέγγιση και διαφάνεια.*

α) Η επιλογή των αθλητών θα γίνει από Aνεξάρτητη Eπιτροπή από όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη της Ελλάδας που το Bodybuilding.gr θα βοηθήσει να συσταθεί. Θα αποτελείται από άτομα που θα έχουν πλήρη εικόνα αλλά και λήψης απόφασης επί των συνολικών αποτελεσμάτων.

β) Η επιλογή αθλητών θα γίνεται με ψήφιση του κάθε μέλους της Επιτροπής μεμονωμένα (και όχι συνολικά) και στην συνέχεια θα αθροίζονται τα αποτελέσματα.

γ) Θα ανοίξει προσεχώς κάποια δημοσίευση - ανοιχτό poll ώστε να προταθούν από τους φίλους - αναγνώστες και μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr αθλητές/αθλήτριες , αλλά οι αποφάσεις θα είναι αποκλειστικά της Επιτροπής.

*Σημαντική Διευκρίνιση: Το Hall Of Fame δεν αποτελεί ιδιοκτησία του Bodybuilding.gr , αλλά φιλοξενούμενο (hosted by) από το Bodybuilding.gr

*

----------

